# My Macbook is in Negative Mode



## laceylavonne (Dec 25, 2009)

My son was playing with my Macbook, now its in "negative mode". I don't know how to repair the black and gold background and all photos look like they are in X-Ray on any page including the internet. Please help!?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Control+Option+Command+8 toggles the inverted screen colors.

Mac OS X keyboard shortcuts: *http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1343*


----------

